# couple tropheus questions



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i was wondering with tropheus is it good to ad aquariam salt and is algea flakes good to use with nls or should i try to sead my tank with algea so get them to grave off the slime ?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just fed Dainichi Veggie FX pellets as their primary diet. But any brand will do. Just make sure the pellet is a veggie formula. Any algae growth on the rocks was a bonus. If you have enough algae on the rocks for them to feed off of, I think you might have a real algae problem on your hands. LOL.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

no i dont have algae but i was gonna put algae spores in to grow it


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

idk what your water is like there but i use seachem's buffer and cichlid salts (my fish are from lake tanganyika too)
as for flakes its kinda messy and i heard feeding from the surface is bad for some of these cichlids cuz they can get air bubbles in them, so the algae growth would prly be better way to go if you dont mind the looks of the algae, youd get to see some more of their natural behavior too which is kinda neat

heres links to the salts: Seachem. Cichlid Lake Salt
Seachem. Tanganyika Buffer


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

dont nead buffer my water is perfect for them and i have salt i think 1 table spoon per 10 gallons ???


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use instant ocean sea salt every time i change water, 1 table spoon for 10 gallon. They all happen with it. I feed them NLS + veggie flake + dry shrimp mix, they all love it.


----------

